# Hemp bedding



## Blueheaven (8 mo ago)

Right now I am using DIY paper bedding but I'm only using this to introduce my mice together. There isn't that much substrate where I live, other than Chipsi, and Peckish, which are both softwoods.

I heard that hemp isn't good for holding up burrows which my mice love to do.

So am I able to mix hemp with my paper bedding and hay?

aspen is very hard to come by because it's around $50 for 20L and I would need much more than 20L

Edit: the only bedding I can find around where I am is 'MiniHemp' which is from the same maker as _'hemparade _'


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Use hemp bedding. I use it, it's great imo as a substrate.


----------

